# She's killing me with the Death Breath!



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N has been lying on my lap for the past hour while I browse the internet. One minute ago, Little C climbed on to join us and immediately, I noticed this horrible smell. She has extremely strong fish breath. Actually, it's like fish combined with a strong fart smell. She doesn't eat fish. She and Sir N eat the exact same food.  I just stuck my nose right at his mouth and inhaled. No stinky breath. Not minty fresh, but not stinky. When Little C gets within a foot of me, I can smell her. I can literally smell her coming. She keeps wanting to give me kisses, but I'm totally grossed out by her Death Breath. (I can hear Rik Mayall's voice (from Drop Dead Fred) chanting "She's killed me with the death breath!")

Her teeth look fine. She isn't having problems eating, and her gums look fine, so I assume all is well in that department. Any ideas on what is causing this? I hope to have time to take her to the vet tomorrow if I can't figure it out before then. 

In the meantime, I am holding MY breath every time she comes near me and this is starting to hurt her feelings.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Hmmmm, wonder if she's getting sick?

When Gracie was sick this past weekend....her breath smelled as bad as her diarrhea. It was horrid driving in the car to the vet with her....it was that strong. Now that she is on the mend, her breath has gone back to normal.

Let us know how you make out, I'm curious to see what they say.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My son has a 7 yr. old Pom & that's exactly the way he described his breath. He said they can smell it from across the room. Little Taz does have dental problems though & has lost several teeth. I gave them some of the Brush Away gel to try & he said he could tell the difference in only a couple of days. My Hannah had bad breath too when I adopted her. Sometimes she would get food trapped in between her back teeth & jaw.Since I've been brushing her teeth with the gel & making sure no food is stuck, her breath has been fine.My vet had also tried probiotic treatment in case she had an imbalance of intestinal bacteria.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> My son has a 7 yr. old Pom & that's exactly the way he described his breath. He said they can smell it from across the room. Little Taz does have dental problems though & has lost several teeth. I gave them some of the Brush Away gel to try & he said he could tell the difference in only a couple of days. My Hannah had bad breath too when I adopted her. Sometimes she would get food trapped in between her back teeth & jaw.Since I've been brushing her teeth with the gel & making sure no food is stuck, her breath has been fine.My vet had also tried probiotic treatment in case she had an imbalance of intestinal bacteria.[/B]


Check her anal glands it sounds like they need expressing and she has licked the area.....................Fish & Fart is anal gland stink...We kindly refer to that here as FISH BUTT....


----------

